# Getting a lot of Female Attention



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not sure whats going on ATM,I think I am average in looks but nearly every girl working in a shop,out and about ect I see looking and smiling at me:yes
When I ask them how they are ect the seem very keen on talking with me which is good,been on a date with one of them which went well.
Seems if I open up and chat with them things just seem to flow chat wise so I think I am just going to continue things that way and see what happens.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

That's awesome! Keep doing what you are doing!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> That's awesome! Keep doing what you are doing!


I don't know what I am doing but the girls seem to like what they see.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Srs question: did you switch from another deodorant to Lynx??


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nope no Lynx in sight.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

It's mating season! :yay

lol, I don't know why girls are paying more attention but thats awesome for you.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Good for you


Sucks for me


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have no idea one girl was looking so much it was embarrasing lol


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

Quick! Take advantage! It may not last.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Have there been any recent changes or modifications to your appearance?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> Have there been any recent changes or modifications to your appearance?


Lost 4 stone in weight 56 ish pounds but thats been over around 10 months,sun has bleached my hair light brown,have a tan ect.
Last week a girl in a shop kept looking and smiling at me,rushed over to serve me and asked me how I was which is pretty rare,usual its the other way around


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

kelsomania said:


> It's mating season! :yay
> 
> lol, I don't know why girls are paying more attention but thats awesome for you.


It must be:b


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Congrats man!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Rossy said:


> Not sure whats going on ATM,I think I am average in looks but nearly every girl working in a shop,out and about ect I see looking and smiling at me:yes
> When I ask them how they are ect the seem very keen on talking with me which is good,been on a date with one of them which went well.
> Seems if I open up and chat with them things just seem to flow chat wise so I think I am just going to continue things that way and see what happens.


it's almost crazy how easy it is once you get over your fears. actually, it is pretty amazing.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

can i be your wingman??


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Just ask them how they are,how was there weekend ect have a joke with them and your there.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> can i be your wingman??


If ya want


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Rossy said:


> If ya want


 thatll be great hopefully some of your thunder rubs off on me!! XD


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know about that lol


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I wouldn't complain. Whatever you're doing keep doing it ^^

I noticed the other day i barely mumbled a few things at a girl in a shop and she was trying to have a conversation with me lol. It's definitely not a common occurrence for me though :|


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

You must have done something different. Did you recently get into the shark fin trading business? Maybe you wore new gloves and a kilt?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not much honestly apart from talking more.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The attention was probably always there. You just never noticed it until the SA subsided a bit.

That is what I have realized. :stu


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Never really had bad SA probaly a mild case but its pretty much gone.All these girls must like something?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I had a few older ladies looking and smiling at me today,I really don't know whats going on


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats. If you're not interested in the girls that are after you could you at least put in a good word for me? :b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

The way it seems to be going there are pleanty to spare lol


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Share my good man share  anyways congrats on getting "in" with the ladies, as other said, take advantage of this and find yourself a good "mate"


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have my eye on one girl who I think likes me because she was very keen on talking with me.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Been noticing a few younger girls watching me if you know what I mean and then they smile at me


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Been getting a lot of looks today in a good way which is really great


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's what I don't get.

I get a good nights sleep, wash and put on ironed clothes. And no one's interested in me.

I sleep rough at Liverpool John Lennon Airport, walk into the bar looking rough as hell, and the women are all over me. Whenener I sleep rough, this always happens.

Btw I have a home I just sometimes misbook my plane tickets or I leave a club at 3am and there's nowhere to go.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

They must like rough and ready guys.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No idea whats going on,went into town again in a few shops and there was girls looking two started smiling and looking into my eyes so I smiled back.There has to be something they like even though I don't think I am that special.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Seems to be happening again guys,two different girls I caught checking me out:teeth Makes me feel a little better anyway.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

britisharrow said:


> Here's what I don't get.
> 
> I get a good nights sleep, wash and put on ironed clothes. And no one's interested in me.
> 
> ...


You can only get away with this when you're young!
When I look dishevelled and tired, I look OLD!


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome man!


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

European women tend to be a bit nicer than American women...since I couldn't help to notice that most of the posters in the thread are from European countries.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmm,Some women here are really friendly some are not the same goes for men I guess its the same in every country.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Rossy said:


> Never really had bad SA probaly a mild case but its pretty much gone.*All these girls must like something?*


*looks at location

Maybe it's something to do with the light wind and that kilt you're wearing 

j/k, congrats man.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol no kilt wearing here.


----------



## jillfie (Dec 10, 2011)

You seem confident and that can be sexy


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Fairly confident if I am in the right mood.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

whatever it is you're doing, keep it up!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have no idea what it is.


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe you have the kavorka


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

What does kavorka mean?


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

lol seinfield reference

"the lure of the animal"


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh right.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like a "high class" problem to me!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh yeah?


----------



## DrMarianus (Dec 21, 2011)

Doggone it, you player!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not a player at all.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Had a nice girl looking at me while I was waiting in hospital for a scan,we made eye contact a few times I think she maybe liked me:b


----------



## reno316 (Jun 13, 2009)

Rossy said:


> Had a nice girl looking at me while I was waiting in hospital for a scan,we made eye contact a few times I think she maybe liked me:b


Seems like your purposely trying to find something that's not there. Just because someone makes eye contact with you doesn't mean they are physically attracted to you. I make eye contact with several strangers commuting from school, doesn't mean I was checking them out. Sometimes they're just in my peripheral vision.

it could possibly mean your getting female attention, and if it helps you build your confidence, nothing wrong with believing that. But it could literally mean anything.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

Is this thread a joke? 

If you are so sure that you are getting so much female attention like you are saying, why aren't you doing anything about it? If I was in your shoes, I would be talking to women left and right.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok now I want to see proof lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Theres a pic of me in the members photo thread.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I was at a restaurant having lunch with my gran and mum yesterday. There was a group of four ladies in their twenties/thirties two or three tables away. They were well dressed, is suspect they must have been teachers or office workers on their lunch breaks. One in particular, an attractive 20 something kept turning and looking my way whenever i said something/ordered food.

She was my ideal woman. Dark hair, straight in a bob...Just the type of woman i would like. And sophisticated too which i like. Anyway they left and that's the end of the story:um

I have noticed women looking at me sometimes but my self esteem is too low to consider making a move. I always think ''she's just being nice'' or whatever.

Another strange thing i notice is that i get more attention if i don't smile much. If i have a neutral expression i seem to get more looks, probably because they wonder why i'm such a miserable b###ard! But my mother used to say that you can't trust people who smile too much.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Theres a pic of me in the members photo thread.


link pls


----------



## meatwad (Jul 13, 2006)

This isn't really a thread on relationships :/


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> link pls


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-pic-of-yourself-right-now-19861/index1304.html


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wow Im jealous. good for you


----------

